# Dryad saddle



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Do they usually get this big? It was HUGE. All i founf tonight to lol

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

If thats huge i should take a few pics of some i found in my woods, they are three times that big! I think they are on bigger trees though too. I hear you can eat the fresh ones, i never have but i hear they are not bad??? I think ill stick to the morels.

-Bob


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> If thats huge i should take a few pics of some i found in my woods, they are three times that big! I think they are on bigger trees though too. I hear you can eat the fresh ones, i never have but i hear they are not bad??? I think ill stick to the morels.
> 
> -Bob


idk if it is. to me it was huge though (biggest one i ever seen in the woods) but havnt seen a whole ton of them ya know.

C


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

oh thats what these are? i found a TON of these today, didnt know what it was. are they edible?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

MrJosePetes said:


> oh thats what these are? i found a TON of these today, didnt know what it was. are they edible?


They are edible, but they are low quality compared to other available mushrooms.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

went out looking for morels again today with no luck. found more of these so figured what the heck, better than an empty bag. sauteed them with ramps i picked today as well, and i actually thought they were pretty good. smaller ones tasted better. tasted like store bought mushrooms to me. still waiting til i can get my hands on some morels


----------



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

I found these and tried em for the first time. Drizzled alot olive oil salt and pepper baked at 375 not bad


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> They are edible, but they are low quality compared to other available mushrooms.


Like the difference between 18 and 21 year old single malt scotch. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is this one? Found it today. Left it.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's one I found while picking the little ones.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I usually take the edge of them where its easily cut with a knife or whole small ones. Sauté in butter then add pesto, onions, and heavy cream till it thickens. I find they have somewhat of a light hazelnut flavor.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this also dryads saddle? Found 2 in the back yard this morning...are they yummy? How do you like to clean and cook them?


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Yup, 5 in wide & smaller ones r better. Best part i find is the first 1/4 in under the top. Fry med butter n season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Grizzyaries said:


> Yup, 5 in wide & smaller ones r better. Best part i find is the first 1/4 in under the top. Fry med butter n season.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you just cut the underside and not the top layer? Or are you saying that the outer rim is best? Sorry about the confusion bud


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Some artists love finding shelf 'shrooms too, especially the big ones.

Here's a quick Google Image search:

http://www.google.com/search?q=shel...bitO6XWygGkxIAI&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=685

I have seen some nice examples at a local art fair. They carve/paint then lacquer the finished product.


----------

